# Estação IvanRái 2008



## rodrigoaviador (15 Jul 2008 às 21:00)

Após 2 anos de estudos e chuvas, ventos e quase morto por causa de um raio, minha estação está calibrada.

Anemômetro: Ascionamento 0.75Km/h  com 1.4 segundos de atraso.
                   Máxima registrada e calibrada 72Km/h com +/- 5% de erro
                   Rajadas: registrada corretamente se mantidas por mais 
                   de 1.4 segundos.
                   Velocidade com margem de 10% de erro até 3.4Km/h
                   Velocidade de 3.5 a 72km/h erro de 5%

Anemografo: ( vareta )  margens de erro de 10º para ventos de Norte a noroeste. de 15º as demais cordenadas ( deve ser devido a alguma desconpensação )

Termometro: Erro de 0.5 graus para todas as temperaturas ascima de 16º
                   Abaixo de 16º margen de erro de 0.2 a cada grau a menos.

Higrometro da estação : ainda descontrolado.

Pluviometro +/- 1mm/m2

Altura em relação ao Solo( meu quintal )  7,00 Metros


----------

